
Ask HN: Why does Tesla battery last so long, but not mobile and laptop battery? - karterk
I recently read[0] that the Tesla battery pack degrades just 5% after 50,000 miles. Why aren&#x27;t we seeing this kind of performance with our mobile and laptop battery packs yet? My new phone&#x27;s battery is already lasting only ~80% of what it used to in just one year.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;electrek.co&#x2F;2016&#x2F;11&#x2F;01&#x2F;tesla-battery-degradation&#x2F;
======
Atg4V
Not 100% sure but I believe it is due to the size and type of batteries used
by Tesla.

